# دائماً تجعلني أتعجب ياسيدي.



## Twin (19 أغسطس 2006)

*دائماً تجعلني أتعجب ياسيدي.*

*هذا الموضوع قد يكون غير روحي ولكن المضمون بين السطور فبصراحة أنا أحترت وأنا أكتبة وفي أي قسم أضعه ولكن الله أختار مكانة. *
*فالمضمون الروحي بين السطور ......*
*وإن لم تراه عند القراءة سأعلنة في أخر الموضوع.*
*في البداية لم أكن أتوقع أنني سوف أترك التصفح وأنكب علي الكتابة وأنا في غاية التركيز علي ما يمليه علي أبي _الرب يسوع_ كي أعلن لكم من هو وكيف يعمل وكيف يجعلني متعجب جداً*

*البداية هي عندما قرأت موضوع أنا مومن جديد _لماهر_ جذب أنتباهي وقبله موضوع أنا مسلم فهل تقبلون عضويتي _لكاكاو_ فقد جذب أنتباهي أيضا*
*وقبل كل هذا الأشخاص الذي أتقابل معهم والذي أسمع قصصهم وغيرهم دائماً يجذبون أنتباهي*
*الأشخاص الذين يقبلون المسيح دون دعوة دون وعظ دون مقدمات من أحد . *

*وفجأة*
*ترأهم مسيحيون بل الأكثر من هذا إيمانهم صار علامة مضيئة إيمان صار صخرة إيمان قوي لايقهر*
*إيمان عامل مثمر بداخلة شوق كي يستطيع أن يرشد ويعظ غيرة بل ويحاول أن يقتادة الي الراعي حيث يرعي مع راعيتة فوق الجبال .*

*هم أشخاص مثلنا قد تعامل الله معهم برفق ومحبة كي يدعوهم اليه دون مساعدة أحد*
*فالحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون ولكني أستطيع أن أحصده وحدي فأنا من أجتزت المعصرة وحدي*

*بعضهم يدعون عن طريق كلمة *
*وأخرون عن طريق صورة *
*وأخرون تذوب قلوبهم في داخلهم عند الصليب *
*وأخرون عن طريق إنسان صار وجهة للمسيح في الأرض وهو لايدرك*
*وأخرون لا تجذبهم سوي المعجزات ومع ذلك الله يتمم *
*وطرق أخري كثيرة دون تدخل من أحد فالله يريد ويعمل*

*فهولاء كما قال المخلص عنهم... *
*غنم لا راعي له متبدد علي الجبال ولكني أحبهم بشدة فلذالك سأجذبهم لي بصوتي العذب*

*وأقتادهم حيث المراعي لكي يكون هناك راعي واحد وقطيع واحد*

*فالله يعمل ويعمل ليس فقط في ساعات النهار الأثني عشر *
*بل يعمل أيضاً في ساعات الليل حيث الهدوء حيث السكينه حيث الأختلاء بالنفس*

*فالله يعمل ونحن مازلنا كما نحن لانعمل*
* نتمني أن يمر علينا اليوم دون قلق او ضربة او تجربة*

*ويمر علينا يوم وأثنين وثلاثة و.... ,**دون أن نعمل *
*المهم أن نحي في أمان دون أن نعمل ودون أن نشعر بغيرنا هل هم مثلنا يحيون في أمان كما نرجو أم لا.*

*فالله يعمل ونحن لا نعمل *
*وهو ينجز عمله علي أكمل وجة وعملنا نحن أيضاً *
*هو يعمل ونحن لا نعمل*

*ولكن إن كان الله يعمل وينجز عمله وعملنا بدوننا *
*فكم بالحري ونحن معه*
*هو لا يريدنا لضعفه _حاشا_ ولكن لبركتنا نحن *
*فعندما نعمل معه عمل حتي لو لم يذكر فهذا بركة *
*فأنت فعلتة مع ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب*
*فالله ونحن لا نعمل هو يعمل أعمال عظيمة وينجزها*

*ومع ذلك لم يغضب منا وإن كان قد حزن ولكنه لم يغضب ولن يغضب*
*فهو يتمني أن نشاركه أعماله العظيمة لننال البركة*

*فكل هذا يارب جعلتني متعجباً وأدركت كم أنك *
*اله حنون ورحيم اله محبة*

*تعمل وتنجز أعمالك في صمت وتجذب بحبك الكل كما قلت*
*وأنا عندما أعلق علي الصليب سأجذب اليَ الجميع*
*فالمسيح المصلوب سيجذب له الجميع أجلاً او عاجلاً فالكل سيأتون له منحني الرأس*
*ليعطي له كل مجد وكرامة*

*وهنا تذكرت*
*ترنيمة أنا قد كتبتها متأثراً بقطعة بصلاة الصلح التي تقال في القداس فأقول*
*كراع صالحاً سعيت في طلبي كأب حقيقي تعبت معي*
*أنا الذي سقطت بأرادتـــــــي والأن أنت الذي تبحث عني*
*كراع صالحاً أنت الذي تبحث عني*
*أعطيتني سبل النجاة كي أنجــــــــــــــو بها*

*وجعلتني أحيا الحيـــاة كأبن لك في حضنها*
*................ *
*فحقأ دائما تجعلني يا سيدي أتعجب*
*لك كل المجد يا يسوع السيح يا أبن الله*
*أمين*
*أذكروني في صلاتك*​


----------



## †gomana† (22 أغسطس 2006)

*موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا امير*
*ياريت لو عندك المزيد تنزله*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Twin (26 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكراً جومانا*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



+ Gomana + قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوى اوى يا امير*
> *ياريت لو عندك المزيد تنزله*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 
*ربنا يخليكي جومانا*
*علي فكرة أسمك جميل أوي*

*وبجد أشكرك علي تفاعلك مع الموضوع*
*اصل الموضوع كله عبارة عن فكرة*
*صليلي*​*سلام*​


----------



## AsBaNY (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دائماً تجعلني أتعجب ياسيدي.*

[/FONT]في البداية لم أكن أتوقع أنني سوف أترك التصفح وأنكب علي الكتابة وأنا في غاية التركيز ممن يمليه علي أبي _الرب يسوع_ كي أعلن لكم من هو وكيف يعمل وكيف يجعلني متعجب جداً
البداية هي عندما قرأت موضوع أنا مومن جديد _لماهر_ جذب أنتباهي وقبله موضوع أنا مسلم فهل تقبلون عضويتي _لكاكاو_ فقد جذب أنتباهي أيضا
وقبل كل هذا الأشخاص الذي أتقابل معهم والذي أسمع قصصهم وغيرهم دائماً يجذبون أنتباهي
الأشخاص الذين يقبلون المسيح دون دعوة دون وعظ دون مقدمات من أحد . ​*وفجأة​*ترأهم مسيحيون بل الأكثر من هذا إيمانهم صار علامة مضيئة إيمان صار صخرة إيمان قوي لايقهر
إيمان عامل مثمر بداخلة شوق كي يستطيع أن يرشد ويعظ غيرة بل ويحاول أن يقتادة الي الراعي حيث يرعي مع راعيتة فوق الجبال .
هم أشخاص مثلنا قد تعامل الله معهم برفق ومحبة كي يدعوهم اليه دون مساعدة أحد​*فالحصاد كثير والفعلة قليلون ولكني أستطيع أن أحصده وحدي فأنا من أجتزت المعصرة وحدي​*بعضهم يدعون عن طريق كلمة وأخرون عن طريق صورة وأخرون تذوب قلوبهم في داخلهم عند الصليب وأخرون عن طريق إنسان صار وجهة للمسيح في الأرض وهو لايدرك وأخرون لا تجذبهم سوي المعجزات ومع ذلك الله يتمم وطرق أخري كثيرة دون تدخل من أحد فالله يريد ويعمل
فهولاء كما قال المخلص عنهم... 
غنم لا راعي له متبدد علي الجبال ولكني أحبهم بشدة فلذالك سأجذبهم لي بصوتي العذب
وأقتادهم حيث المراعي لكي يكون هناك راعي واحد وقطيع واحد
فالله يعمل ويعمل ليس فقط في ساعات النهار الأثني عشر بل يعمل أيضاً في ساعات الليل حيث الهدوء حيث السكينه حيث الأختلاء بالنفس
فالله يعمل ونحن مازلنا كما نحن لانعمل نتمني أن يمر علينا اليوم دون قلق او ضربة او تجربة
ويمر علينا يوم وأثنين وثلاثة و.... ,دون أن نعمل المهم أن نحي في أمان دون أن نعمل ودون أن نشعر بغيرنا هل هم مثلنا يحيون في أمان كما نرجو أم لا.
فالله يعمل ونحن لا نعمل وهو ينجز عمله علي أكمل وجة وعملنا نحن أيضاً هو يعمل ونحن لا نعمل
ولكن إن كان الله يعمل وينجز عمله وعملنا بدوننا فكم بالحري ونحن معه
هو لا يريدنا لضعفه _حاشا_ ولكن لبركتنا نحن فعندما نعمل معه عمل حتي لو لم يذكر فهذا بركة فأنت فعلتة مع ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب
فالله ونحن لا نعمل هو يعمل أعمال عظيمة وينجزها
ومع ذلك لم يغضب منا وإن كان قد حزن ولكنه لم يغضب ولن يغضب
فهو يتمني أن نشاركه أعماله العظيمة لننال البركة​*فكل هذا يارب جعلتني متعجباً وأدركت كم أنك اله حنون ورحيم اله محبة​*

*اخـــــــــــــــــــى الحبيــــــــــــب Twin
فعلا  البعض  يدعون  عن طريق  كلمة  والاخر  عن طريق  نداء من الرب الى الخلاص 
وليس  هؤلاء فقط  ولكن اقولى  لك اخـــــــــــــى انتظر المزيــــــــــــد
فهناك البعض  من الخراف الضالة  سوف  يأتون الى حظيــــــــــــــرة الراعى 

اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه محبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة






God , you know how much i love you, My loving God ,forgive my Sins and give me eternal life , Count me as one of those fortunate people who accept you as Saviour ,May all the glory and honor be yours...... For the sake of precious blood of Jesus..........brothers and sisters ....if you prayed with me be assured that God is in your life ,and you are among the saved ........and Jesus will be the fountain of your life .Amen*​


----------



## Twin (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: دائماً تجعلني أتعجب ياسيدي.*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااي أخي أسباني*


AsBaNY قال:


> *اخـــــــــــــــــــى الحبيــــــــــــب Twin*
> *فعلا البعض يدعون عن طريق كلمة والاخر عن طريق نداء من الرب الى الخلاص *
> *وليس هؤلاء فقط ولكن اقولى لك اخـــــــــــــى انتظر المزيــــــــــــد*
> *فهناك البعض من الخراف الضالة سوف يأتون الى حظيــــــــــــــرة الراعى *​



*ها نحن ننتظر*
*وهذا ليس من أجلنا بل من اجل خلاصهم هم*
*فنحن نبتغي ونرجوا الخلاص للكل*​*


AsBaNY قال:



اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه محبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة​

أنقر للتوسيع...




AsBaNY قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




AsBaNY قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


AsBaNY قال:


> ​
> *
> 
> *​



*حبك يا ربي يفوق الخيال وأنا اعرف*
*وأتمني أن يعرف الكل *
*أنه لا خلاص بدونك*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## apostle.paul (25 يوليو 2010)

*رائع وكلمات رائعة
لكن الاروع من الكلام هو الاحساس والاحساس لا يعبر عنه بكلام 
وانا بعتبر اللى معرفش المسيح لسه معرفش معنى الحياة واتمنى ان الكل يعرف المسيح 
مسيح الحياة مسيح الحق مسيح الروح
الذى يجعلنا نهيم بقلوبنا فوق السماء ونرتفع بارواحنا فوق الاعالى لنمثل امام الهنا العظيم فى ملكوته القدوس 
*


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2010)

> *تعمل وتنجز أعمالك في صمت وتجذب بحبك الكل كما قلت*
> *وأنا عندما أعلق علي الصليب سأجذب اليَ الجميع*
> *فالمسيح المصلوب سيجذب له الجميع أجلاً او عاجلاً فالكل سيأتون له منحني الرأس*
> *ليعطي له كل مجد وكرامة*



موضوع رااااااااااااائع توين 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------

